# Tyler & Megs (SBT)



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

A few updated pics of my two terrors 





































Thanx for lookin!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

they are lovely and isnt Meg looking weel after her terrible time , lovely dogs .


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

gorgoeus dogs,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Lovely dogs! How the hell do you keep your lawn green with two SBT's???


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! 

Hubby loves gardening,It's hard to keep it looking nice,Meg dug up a rose bush last week,she's a sod for digging up plants and tubs 

She's doing great now seems to have found a new lease of life


----------



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

They both look just great,fab pics


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

They look great  Glad Meg is better.They both look fantastic.

Mel


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics lovely looking dogs. glad to see meg looking well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

greats pics they are great looking dogs


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, both looking very well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

that Tyler is making a cracking looking dogs sally 
but then his dad looked a nice dog on that web page!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Very good pics  they are both 2 gorgeous looking dogs.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

They are both stunning


----------

